# coon hunters in north georgia



## madsnooker89 (Jun 16, 2009)

i just started coonhunting i need somebody to go with around dohlonega or blairsville i live in suches right in the middle of them two


----------



## poolecw (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in NW Ga.  Hunting has slacked off around here....all those copperheads in the ridges.  Welcome to hunt once the weather cools down!


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 16, 2009)

poolecw said:


> I'm in NW Ga.  Hunting has slacked off around here....all those copperheads in the ridges.  Welcome to hunt once the weather cools down!



them blue dogs to slow to get outta the way of a copper head they won't last a minute in rattler country! lol


----------



## poolecw (Jun 17, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> them blue dogs to slow to get outta the way of a copper head they won't last a minute in rattler country! lol



This blue dog is 7 yrs old...5 yrs of it was spent in south ga.  He knows something about real rattler county....and moccasin country...oh yeah, lets not forget GATOR country!


----------



## coonkilla (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont think it the dogs have a problem gitting away, i think it is me


----------



## CHRISLOVERLOVER1 (Jun 18, 2009)

mama said coons get on our back porch, she just runs them off with a broom!


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 20, 2009)

i go to cooper's creek wma and it's worth driving far


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 20, 2009)

turkeys101 said:


> i go to cooper's creek wma and it's worth driving far


It aint straight up and down???????


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 20, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> It aint straight up and down???????



yeah!!!sometimes i go to cohutta wma


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 20, 2009)

turkeys101 said:


> yeah!!!sometimes i go to cohutta wma


Dang, you can have at it..To steep for my blood


----------



## Coon Dog (Jun 20, 2009)

i hunt in suches a good bit the steeper the better i love them mountains


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah i live on coppers creek i want some body to hunt with every now and then my number is 706-897-8662 give me a call any time my name is Blake i went last night and treed 3 and tonight i treed 2 so ther's plent of coon up here


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

ain't nothin like huntin in the mountains. keep up the work and he'll make you a fine dawg.


----------



## poolecw (Jun 23, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> ain't nothin like huntin in the mountains. keep up the work and he'll make you a fine dawg.



Maybe so, but when you hunt the flat bottoms of Bullard Creek WMA on the Altamaha River, you'll never want to turn loose in these ridges again!


----------

